# Upper Crust Bakery



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Upper Crust Bakery is a neighborhood bakery located in the Magnolia Neighborhood of Seattle. We produce a variety of bread, pastries and desserts daily, and serve lunch monday through saturday. We take coffee seriously as well, serving excellent espresso and drip coffee varietals from Herkimer Coffee.

More...


----------

